# Update on Seattle King Street Station Restoration



## jmbgeg (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/News/2011/11/21_KingStreetStationfunding.htm


----------



## RRrich (Nov 21, 2011)

Willthere be a Metro Lounge?


----------



## jmbgeg (Nov 21, 2011)

RRrich said:


> Willthere be a Metro Lounge?


I have heard nothing indicating there will be. :wacko:


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 22, 2011)

I heard a few days ago that while much of the renovation at the north end of the building is actually complete, it hasn't been opened yet because of budget limitations. The city of Seattle (which now owns the building) hasn't come up with the money for a new baggage carousel, which Amtrak is requiring. And there's no money to work on the upper floors, either. So although I think there was a Metropolitan Lounge in the original plans, it probably won't happen in the immediate future.


----------



## EMDF9A (Nov 22, 2011)

CHamilton said:


> I heard a few days ago that while much of the renovation at the north end of the building is actually complete, it hasn't been opened yet because of budget limitations. The city of Seattle (which now owns the building) hasn't come up with the money for a new baggage carousel, which Amtrak is requiring. And there's no money to work on the upper floors, either. So although I think there was a Metropolitan Lounge in the original plans, it probably won't happen in the immediate future.



I've heard the talk about the baggage carousel also. But I have also heard that it will include a Met Lounge. (Of course that was last summer) so plans may have changed.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 22, 2011)

More details at More Money for King Street Station


----------



## The Chief (Nov 22, 2011)

The original restoration plans, according to Washington St. DOT (circa 2006-07), were to include *Metropolitan Lounge* near trackside. Let's hope this happens.

Ongoing Phase TI started this year and is targeted to finish 1Q or 2Q 2012. TI includes ticketing, baggage and office upgrades for *Amtrak* tenant.

Here's helpful and informative link to King Street Station restoration project site. FY 2011 Seattle ridership was 672,485, with $45.3 million ticketing revenue. The restoration project returns a lot of the original aesthetic beauty. Designers also collaborated on Grand Central Station in NYC, so there are some similarities between these "bookend" stations.


----------



## PaulM (Nov 22, 2011)

CHamilton said:


> I heard a few days ago that while much of the renovation at the north end of the building is actually complete, it hasn't been opened yet because of budget limitations. The city of Seattle (which now owns the building) hasn't come up with the money for a new baggage carousel, which Amtrak is requiring. And there's no money to work on the upper floors, either. So although I think there was a Metropolitan Lounge in the original plans, it probably won't happen in the immediate future.


I'm not following here. If the city owns the building, how can Amtrak prevent it from opening one end of it?

And more to the point, why would Amtrak even want to prevent the city from opening it, just because it doesn't contain everything Amtrak wants?


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 23, 2011)

I was thru Seattle on Nov 10th & noticed they have been busy inside and out. I made a comment to the ticket agent & he said the present ticket counter was going to be moved to the oppasite side of the room. Also the baggage check area that I saw in 2008 was no longer there & was next to the present ticket counter with a carousel( not a fancy one, but...). They have removed the drop ceiling tiles so the original ceiling is revealed. That will be nice, once cleaned up!!!

Also Portland (PDX) has done quite a bit to the outside of the station!!!

Washington, DC (WUS) has done alot of changes to the shops & restaurants around the main hall, since I was therel!!

RF


----------



## EMDF9A (Nov 23, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I was thru Seattle on Nov 10th & noticed they have been busy inside and out. I made a comment to the ticket agent & he said the present ticket counter was going to be moved to the oppasite side of the room. Also the baggage check area that I saw in 2008 was no longer there & was next to the present ticket counter with a carousel( not a fancy one, but...). They have removed the drop ceiling tiles so the original ceiling is revealed. That will be nice, once cleaned up!!!
> 
> Also Portland (PDX) has done quite a bit to the outside of the station!!!
> 
> ...


The Portland work on their station is part of earthquake retro-fitting.


----------



## jmbgeg (Nov 23, 2011)

The Chief said:


> The original restoration plans, according to Washington St. DOT (circa 2006-07), were to include *Metropolitan Lounge* near trackside. Let's hope this happens.
> 
> Ongoing Phase TI started this year and is targeted to finish 1Q or 2Q 2012. TI includes ticketing, baggage and office upgrades for *Amtrak* tenant.
> 
> Here's helpful and informative link to King Street Station restoration project site. FY 2011 Seattle ridership was 672,485, with $45.3 million ticketing revenue. The restoration project returns a lot of the original aesthetic beauty. Designers also collaborated on Grand Central Station in NYC, so there are some similarities between these "bookend" stations.


I am all for historic preservation and restoration of the character of the facility. That said, please deal with the functional issues (like a Metropolitan lounge) concurrently. Don't complete all the beautification work first and foremost to the exclusion of customer amenities.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 25, 2011)

PaulM said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I heard a few days ago that while much of the renovation at the north end of the building is actually complete, it hasn't been opened yet because of budget limitations. The city of Seattle (which now owns the building) hasn't come up with the money for a new baggage carousel, which Amtrak is requiring. And there's no money to work on the upper floors, either. So although I think there was a Metropolitan Lounge in the original plans, it probably won't happen in the immediate future.
> ...


I'd like to see an answer to these questions as well.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't know the answers, but will post if I get more info.


----------



## D T Nelson (Nov 25, 2011)

PaulM said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I heard a few days ago that while much of the renovation at the north end of the building is actually complete, it hasn't been opened yet because of budget limitations. The city of Seattle (which now owns the building) hasn't come up with the money for a new baggage carousel, which Amtrak is requiring. And there's no money to work on the upper floors, either. So although I think there was a Metropolitan Lounge in the original plans, it probably won't happen in the immediate future.
> ...


I have no data, but I suspect the situation is, Amtrak says it won't use the new ticket counters and baggage area until all the baggage handling equipment is installed, so the city is choosing to not open that part of the station. I mean, why would you -- the nice new areas would get all funked up to no purpose. The upstairs floors are to be leased out to other parties, so Amtrak isn't involved there, except for a new elevator which will allow one to get from the first floor (waiting room and etc., King Street entrance) to the second floor (Jackson Street entrance). I haven't seen a Metropolitan Lounge in any of the plans or presentations about the renovation.

Here are some recent pictures of the renovation, for example, the new ticket counters, in the area originally occupied by the restaurant (before most of us were born):


----------



## gswager (Nov 25, 2011)

The picture of new Amtrak ticket office looks nice with an exception of modern ceiling and its light.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 25, 2011)

gswager said:


> The picture of new Amtrak ticket office looks nice with an exception of modern ceiling and its light.



When I was there a couple of weeks ago, I must have been asleep as I did not see these ticket windows! But, I did spend time reading large boards about the history of the station, maybe these boards were covering the ticket windows! Or old age is doing a # on me! :blink:


----------



## D T Nelson (Nov 25, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > The picture of new Amtrak ticket office looks nice with an exception of modern ceiling and its light.
> ...


You would not have seen the new ticket windows because they are in the area of the station that is not open yet. They are to the north of the waiting room, in an area closed off to the public.


----------



## yarrow (Nov 25, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> please deal with the functional issues (like a Metropolitan lounge)


i'm not sure a first class lounge is essential to the funtioning of the station


----------



## jmbgeg (Nov 25, 2011)

yarrow said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > please deal with the functional issues (like a Metropolitan lounge)
> ...


Your opinion. Not one of this 25,000 mile plus per year passenger.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 25, 2011)

D T Nelson said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > gswager said:
> ...


Thanx, they are doing a nice job! I hope I get to see the finished project!!!

RF


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 11, 2011)

I heard yesterday, from a reasonably reliable source, that the renovated, closed-off portions of the station should be open in February. Apparently they have resolved the baggage carousel issue, but they didn't want to rearrange everything during the holidays. And when I was in King Street yesterday, I could hear work going on in the new section, so there's hope.


----------



## lthanlon (Jan 5, 2012)

While the restoration is in progress, the station is still in use by Amtrak, right? I ask because I'm leaving from Seattle in early February on the EB.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 5, 2012)

Has a Metropolitan Lounge ever been worked into the renovation? I figure with 2 flagship trains operating from there, SEA would be an ideal Lounge candidate.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 5, 2012)

lthanlon said:


> While the restoration is in progress, the station is still in use by Amtrak, right? I ask because I'm leaving from Seattle in early February on the EB.


The station is very much in use! The interior configurations are just on the change as restoration work progresses and, one by one, each phase is completed.


----------



## lthanlon (Jan 6, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> lthanlon said:
> 
> 
> > While the restoration is in progress, the station is still in use by Amtrak, right? I ask because I'm leaving from Seattle in early February on the EB.
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## The Chief (Jan 6, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Has a Metropolitan Lounge ever been worked into the renovation? I figure with 2 flagship trains operating from there, SEA would be an ideal Lounge candidate.


Read _this_ thread you're in -- it's on Page 1. Okie.


----------



## busboy (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks nice! I'm leaving from there on the EB on Feb 29, hope it's open by then! I remember coming thru the station a few years ago and thinking what a miserable dump it was, these renovations are long overdue.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 24, 2012)

From SDOT - King Street Station on Facebook.



> We are currently advertising for bids. Construction for the phase IIB will begin in March and anticipate to be completed by Spring 2013. Amtrak will be moving into their new space this coming Spring after the installation of a new baggage carousel.
> 
> The graffiti removal work above the east canopy will begin in the next week. Thank you for everyone's interest in the project.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 23, 2012)

An article and some great pics at seattlepi.com.



> ...the historic train hub is getting ready for its biggest chapter yet in a years-long, $50 million restoration. The next phase of work, starting this month, will result in major systems upgrades and seismic retrofits. But passengers will also see a new baggage area, ticketing hall and waiting room.


King Street Station gets more rehab


----------



## City of Miami (Feb 23, 2012)

Really nice photos - but, boy, are those accompanying popups annoying h34r: :angry2: :angry:


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 23, 2012)

City of Miami said:


> Really nice photos - but, boy, are those accompanying popups annoying h34r: :angry2: :angry:


Sorry, I don't see stuff like that thanks to Adblock.


----------



## mfastx (Feb 23, 2012)

Cool photos. Does anyone know if they will do any platform renovations as well (i.e. make platforms level with train doors)?


----------



## EMDF9A (Feb 24, 2012)

I enjoyed the slides also, but one note, the slide of the Cascades F59 is actually taken in Portland's Union Station. (Shame on the PI!)


----------



## D T Nelson (Mar 16, 2012)

The Seattle Times has an article about the beginning of the next phase of the restoration.

"In May, the main waiting hall will be closed and passengers will be detoured through a newly rebuilt Amtrak warehouse room for several months, while construction workers install seismic braces in the main hall, and repair the tile floors. 'The whole waiting room will look spectacular when this is done. It will all be nice and clean,' pledges Trevina Wang, program manager for the Seattle DOT.

"Next year will be more space to wait, because baggage and ticketing are moving to the back, or north end, of the building. New ticket counters, surrounded by with marble-lined columns, will open to the public this spring."


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 16, 2012)

One of All Aboard Washington's board members has posted some photos of yesterday's ceremony, and the work that has already been completed, on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2657336527242.96608.1670730615&type=1 I'm not sure if you need to be friends with her in order to see the gallery. I wasn't able to attend, but I'll be going to the NARP regional meeting in WFH this weekend. Will post if there's any news.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 20, 2012)

From Amtrak Cascades on Facebook:



> The next phase of the King Street Station Renovation is underway. This photo shows steel columns in the main waiting area. The exposed steel column on the right has been stripped and prepared for added steel reinforcement to help the 100-year-old building better withstand earthquakes. Visit Seattle DOT's Flickr site for more photos.


----------



## CHamilton (May 21, 2012)

Amtrak Cascades on Facebook says:



> Heads up for passengers departing from Seattle: Due to construction at King Street Station and other construction projects near the station, you may run into delays getting to the station. Please arrive at the station even earlier than the recommended 30 minutes before your train is scheduled to depart. You may want to know that parking in the area is severely limited.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 21, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> Amtrak Cascades on Facebook says:
> 
> 
> 
> > Heads up for passengers departing from Seattle: Due to construction at King Street Station and other construction projects near the station, you may run into delays getting to the station. Please arrive at the station even earlier than the recommended 30 minutes before your train is scheduled to depart. You may want to know that parking in the area is severely limited.


Parking has always been an issue at King Street, although it is no doubt worse now. Just an FYI if you are going to leave a car, Everett, Tacoma, and Tukwila have free parking. At Everett, if you are going to leave your car for more than 72 hours, you need to fill out a form with the agent so the security company doesn't tow it. Nothing needed at Tacoma (and no agent at Tukwila).

And I got my beater truck broken into at Tacoma Amtrak...but it was free...


----------



## fairviewroad (May 22, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> Amtrak Cascades on Facebook says:
> 
> 
> 
> > Heads up for passengers departing from Seattle: Due to construction at King Street Station and other construction projects near the station, you may run into delays getting to the station. Please arrive at the station even earlier than the recommended 30 minutes before your train is scheduled to depart. You may want to know that parking in the area is severely limited.


Seems like getting there more than 30 minutes early is a huge waste of time for a short corridor trip. (Do a lot of people even drive there? It's pretty easy to get to w/o

a car.)


----------



## D T Nelson (May 22, 2012)

The new ticketing and baggage areas go into service tomorrow, May 23, says the City of Seattle in this press release. As I understand it, now the seismic retrofit of the waiting room will begin and the waiting room will be in the temporary white structure attached to the station:


----------



## Rail Freak (May 22, 2012)

D T Nelson said:


> The new ticketing and baggage areas go into service tomorrow, May 23, says the City of Seattle in this press release. As I understand it, now the seismic retrofit of the waiting room will begin and the waiting room will be in the temporary white structure attached to the station:


Trying to get my bearings, is the white wall addition attached to the south side toward the elevator to cross the tracks?


----------



## EMDF9A (May 22, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> D T Nelson said:
> 
> 
> > The new ticketing and baggage areas go into service tomorrow, May 23, says the City of Seattle in this press release. As I understand it, now the seismic retrofit of the waiting room will begin and the waiting room will be in the temporary white structure attached to the station:
> ...



Its on the West Wall to the north of the clock tower

. The Photographer is standing just off King Street facing southeast


----------



## D T Nelson (May 22, 2012)

EMDF9A said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > D T Nelson said:
> ...


The photographer is standing just south of _Jackson Street_ facing southeast. King Street is the street that runs into the main entrance to the station. The elevator and stairs to the Weller Street footbridge over the tracks are out of the picture to the right (south).


----------



## CHamilton (May 24, 2012)

I was at King Street Station today, and took a bunch of pictures. The new ticket office and baggage room are very nice, but the waiting area will be quite cramped until the next phase is done. But it sure is nice to see progress.


----------



## The Chief (May 24, 2012)

Thanks, *Charlie*, for taking and posting/sharing these pics. Nice to see some non-DOT photos.

I laughed at the FB comment from Zack, who I reckon is a Seattleite. And he's right.


----------



## trainman74 (May 25, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> I was at King Street Station today, and took a bunch of pictures.


The photos of the new temporary signs being put up are great -- glad you were in the right place at the right time to get them.


----------



## CHamilton (May 25, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I was at King Street Station today, and took a bunch of pictures.
> ...


It was fun to watch. They had a pile of signs and a big roll of two-sided tape -- applied the latter to the former and pounded the signs into place, generally with another sign. I think the guy doing the pounding must be a drummer, since he was doing interesting riffs with the pounding


----------



## GoldenSpike (May 25, 2012)

Anybody know if there will be a FC lounge?


----------



## CHamilton (May 25, 2012)

GoldenSpike said:


> Anybody know if there will be a FC lounge?


There has not yet been any formal announcement about that. There's room for one, but I think that the city of Seattle (which now owns the station) isn't committing to one until they know whether they'll have enough money in the budget.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 25, 2012)

Thanx Charlie! I know what to look for now, as I'll be flying there in August for a trip to another refurbishing project in Denver!!!


----------



## inspiration100 (May 28, 2012)

Looks terribly cramped right now, but I'm excited with the progress. Thanks for the pictures, saves me the time of having to go in and check it out. Do they have temporary bathrooms too, or can you access the old ones?


----------



## CHamilton (May 28, 2012)

There are temporary bathrooms. I included a picture of them toward the end of the album.


----------



## inspiration100 (May 29, 2012)

One more question, any idea how many/if any shops there will be once reopened? I figured that 2nd floor (the balcony area) might be a good place for a coffee shop etc. No idea if they have plans for it or not.


----------



## CHamilton (May 29, 2012)

inspiration100 said:


> One more question, any idea how many/if any shops there will be once reopened? I figured that 2nd floor (the balcony area) might be a good place for a coffee shop etc. No idea if they have plans for it or not.


Again, the city of Seattle is being very stingy about publicizing their plans. I sure hope that there will be shops, but it's been many years since we've had anything other than vending machines. Someone mentioned in another thread that there used to be an espresso cart, but it went away a long time ago. If it were up to me, I'd invite the people who run the shop in PDX to rent space, as they have a good feel for the sorts of items that train riders might want to buy.


----------



## inspiration100 (May 30, 2012)

Doesn't sound too crazy to attempt to put in a starbucks or cinnabon (both founded in Seattle) in the depot at some point. I don't see who would complain if the chains were willing to pay enough rent.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 2, 2012)

Just left King Street Station on my way to BEL for the weekend. After a week of using the temporary waiting room, the staff seems to have improved their systems for boarding trains. Still limited space, but should be manageable.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 8, 2012)

Amtrak Cascades on Facebook posts:



> Construction crew selectively removes ceiling plaster in King Street Station's main waiting room. Crews will then install large steel beams help the station better withstand earthquakes.


----------



## MeisterEric (Jun 8, 2012)

I asked someone the same question not too long ago (regarding first class lounge), and was told that it wasn't in the plans for King Street Station. :mellow:

As for Starbucks (and Tully's)...they are both right across the street (4th Ave)

at street-level of International District light rail station.

Walk out the front door of Amtrak station, turn left (south) to the big parking lot, go up the stairs (or elevator),

cross 4th Ave, and keep walking into the plaza area....you'll see Tullys and Starbucks.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 15, 2012)

More photos of the King Street renovation from seattlepi.com. Weirdest headline I've seen lately.


----------



## The Chief (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, *Charlie*, for the link.

Their work pace isn't _pokey_,,,


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 15, 2012)

A friend posted this image with the caption "King Tut Street Station"


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Jun 16, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> More photos of the King Street renovation from seattlepi.com.


Great update. But the caption accompanying photo 12 is incorrect. It's how the station LOOKED a couple of weeks ago before the main waiting room was closed for further restoration. It is NOT how it will look when completed. I'm hoping its original grandeur will be recaptured to the greatest extent possible.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Jun 17, 2012)

Click on the video for current footage of the enshambled Main Hall. It only gets better from here!

http://www.seattle.gov/transportation/kingstreet.htm


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 9, 2012)

Having made connections at King Street Station twice in the past two weeks...I can say that the current situation is a bit of a cluster_ _ _ _.

We arrived on a 30-minute late n/b 506 connecting to #8...normally a one-hour layover but now reduced to 30 minutes. We had roomette tickets in hand with assigned car #, etc. Yet the EB crew insisted we (me, wife + 13 month old baby) head into the station. No reason given.

Once inside we -- along with the 150+ other people disembarking -- ran headlong into the crowd waiting for the soon-to-depart #8. It was absolute gridlock. A complete fire hazard. We were pretty much pushed into the station by the crush of people behind us. We literally could not move any which way. So having no other options we simply stood there, about 15 feet from the door leading to/from the tracks. Five minutes after we got there, the first call for sleeping pax on the Builder was made and we "EXCUSED ME'D" our way through the crowd (people did have the courtesy to allow us to pass...) back to the door and boarded the sleeping car which just 5 minutes ago was somehow not ready for us.

Glad to see EB crews follow protocol ahead of common sense. :unsure:

Yesterday, we arrived into SEA on a 3-hour late EB and knew we had missed our connection to the s/b 513. Crew on-board the EB told us we'd be protected on the 507, which was scheduled to depart 1-hour after our arrival. But getting the new ticket required threading our way through the crowd gathering for the 507, which was completely sold out. Fortunately I was able to use the BC line to get our new tickets, only to discover we had been downgraded to coach, which meant then standing in the long line for seat assignments in what passes for the waiting area. Fortunately the fact that 200 or so people were in line meant that they weren't currently taking up seats in the lobby so wife/baby had a place to sit. I stood in the line (which to the conductors' credit, moved quite fast once they started handing out seat assignments.)

Anyhow...not the end of the world, but just brace yourself for a less-than-enjoyable situation if you pass through SEA this summer.


----------



## jccpbc (Jul 9, 2012)

fairviewroad said:


> Having made connections at King Street Station twice in the past two weeks...I can say that the current situation is a bit of a cluster_ _ _ _.
> 
> We arrived on a 30-minute late n/b 506 connecting to #8...normally a one-hour layover but now reduced to 30 minutes. We had roomette tickets in hand with assigned car #, etc. Yet the EB crew insisted we (me, wife + 13 month old baby) head into the station. No reason given.
> 
> ...


Wow. With the terrible on time record of the EB this summer and now to read this, I can't wait for my SEA to CHI travel next month.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 9, 2012)

The entire seat assignment thing on the cascades is a major annoyance IMHO.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 9, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> The entire seat assignment thing on the cascades is a major annoyance IMHO.


Are seat assignments only given out at SEA and PDX? (In other words, are those the only 2 stations at which you have to check in before you can board?)


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 9, 2012)

Eric S said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > The entire seat assignment thing on the cascades is a major annoyance IMHO.
> ...


VAC, too. The others are train shows up, you get on.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 9, 2012)

zephyr17 said:


> VAC, too. The others are train shows up, you get on.


You will often be directed to a specific car depending on your destination. But yeah, once you get to that car, it's

find your own seat.

The seat assignment thing is among the best reasons to purchase BC when departing from PDX or SEA. And--to get back to the

topic of this thread--that's even more true right now in SEA.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 9, 2012)

How frantic is boarding for the _*Coast Starlight*_ now? Last Summer they had an area of benches set aside for Sleeper pax along with a dedicated check in booth and we simply walked right out to the train at boarding time with our carry on luggage carted out to the car door.


----------



## gswager (Jul 10, 2012)

Seattle King St. Station is under major remodeling. So it'll be a mess, including ped traffic flow inside the station. Both Seattle and Portland stations have large number of passengers, so seats are assigned to speed up the boarding process. I can't imagine without it, people would creating a jam (even on both ways) in the aisle trying to pick the seats.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 10, 2012)

gswager said:


> Both Seattle and Portland stations have large number of passengers, so seats are assigned to speed up the boarding process. I can't imagine without it, people would creating a jam (even on both ways) in the aisle trying to pick the seats.


But would it really be much different than San Diego (to pick a station that had slightly greater ridership in 2011) or Milwaukee (to pick a station that had slightly less ridership in 2011)?


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 10, 2012)

Eric S said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > Both Seattle and Portland stations have large number of passengers, so seats are assigned to speed up the boarding process. I can't imagine without it, people would creating a jam (even on both ways) in the aisle trying to pick the seats.
> ...


One difference is that the passenger cars on the Talgo trainsets on the Cascades are much smaller than most Amtrak stock.

So it wouldn't be long before traffic jams occurred as people would be entering cars, finding them full, and not knowing whether

to turn around or proceed ahead to the next one. At intermediate stops with moderate usage such as VAN or TAC this can be an

issue. The typical Amfleet car or Surfliner car is much larger so bottlenecks are less likely.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 10, 2012)

The reason that they assign seats is really simple. That's what the State's of Washington & Oregon want. They pay for the train, they set the rules.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 11, 2012)

OK. So OR/WA decided that, rather than Amtrak. I'm still curious why OR/WA wanted to do that, and given the generally negative reactions voiced here about the seat-assignment check-in, I'm curious if OR/WA/Amtrak receive similar negative feedback. (Of course, it's possible that the only opinions voiced here are negative, but that most are positive or at least indifferent.)


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jul 11, 2012)

Eric S said:


> OK. So OR/WA decided that, rather than Amtrak. I'm still curious why OR/WA wanted to do that, and given the generally negative reactions voiced here about the seat-assignment check-in, I'm curious if OR/WA/Amtrak receive similar negative feedback. (Of course, it's possible that the only opinions voiced here are negative, but that most are positive or at least indifferent.)


One argument that could be put against unreserved seats as on the Capitol Corridor, Pacific Surfliner, and Hiawatha is that by having reserved seating, you can maximize funding. In California, definitely not every train is full, but even when they get full, they still have to sell tickets at the same price. While you think you would get more from the standees, I think that the fact that maybe 4 out of every 22 trains are actually like that. If you have reserved seating, as space fills up, the prices can go up with it, allowing more to be collected for every single seat after that point.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 11, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> > OK. So OR/WA decided that, rather than Amtrak. I'm still curious why OR/WA wanted to do that, and given the generally negative reactions voiced here about the seat-assignment check-in, I'm curious if OR/WA/Amtrak receive similar negative feedback. (Of course, it's possible that the only opinions voiced here are negative, but that most are positive or at least indifferent.)
> ...


That seems like a reasonable argument in favor of reserved versus unreserved seating. However, reserved seating (which exists on almost all trains other than the ones you mention) doesn't require the whole seat-assignment check-in thing.

Just to be clear, I'm not trying to be argumentative really, and I've yet to ride the _Cascades_ (that should change in August, though) so I'm not complaining that the policy/practice is necessarily a bad thing, I'm just curious if there is any reason to have it for the _Cascades_ but not to have it anywhere else (AFAIK).


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 11, 2012)

Eric S said:


> OK. So OR/WA decided that, rather than Amtrak. I'm still curious why OR/WA wanted to do that, and given the generally negative reactions voiced here about the seat-assignment check-in, I'm curious if OR/WA/Amtrak receive similar negative feedback. (Of course, it's possible that the only opinions voiced here are negative, but that most are positive or at least indifferent.)


It's really not that bad. First of all, in BC there's a dedicated check-in line that's always super-short.

The chief complaint seems to be that the line for coach seat assignments is typically very long. People start lining up sometimes an hour before departure, and in busy travel periods the line can wind all over the station...people see a line and instinctively get into it so they don't lose out. But the conductors typically don't start handing out seat assignments until 15 minutes before train time, so there's really no point in getting in line early.

Of course, if it's your first time on the Cascades and you absolutely want to sit on the Puget Sound side, then yeah you should get in line early. If you don't especially care which side of the train you're on, there's really no particular reason to be in the line for very long. The conductors do their best to seat couples/families with each other by pairing solo travelers side-by-side, so there's little fear of getting split up. With 2X2 seating there's no fear of getting a middle seat, either. And unlike a plane, there's generally no issue in losing out on "overhead bin" space for your carry-ons. So instead of standing in line for 30+ minutes, I just wait for the line to diminish and then stroll over for my seat assignment, rarely waiting more than 2 or 3 minutes in line.

I think the seat-assignment thing grates on those of us who are used to bounding onto a train at the first chance and sitting wherever we'd like...but once you let that part go, the Cascades system really isn't a big deal.


----------



## amamba (Jul 12, 2012)

I am riding the EB out of Seattle on Monday. How early should I arrive at the station? We have a bedroom but I got a call from Amtrak today warning abOut station renovations.

After I print the tickets do we need to check in?

Also is there a room where I could drop/store our bags for a few hours so we could go to pike place?


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Jul 12, 2012)

amamba said:


> I am riding the EB out of Seattle on Monday. How early should I arrive at the station? We have a bedroom but I got a call from Amtrak today warning abOut station renovations.
> 
> After I print the tickets do we need to check in?
> 
> Also is there a room where I could drop/store our bags for a few hours so we could go to pike place?


Before this recent [and final] stage of the renovation, it was usually possible to leave luggage with the baggage claim agent, but in the crush at the station these days, with much less room to maneuver, I wouldn't count on it, but I don't know for certain. If you could leave bags at the hotel and the logistics worked out to pick them up before heading to the station, I'd suggest that. With a bedroom, you don't have to check in, or at least didn't have to in the past. Just show the ticket as you leave through the door to board, if asked. The ticket will be collected on board. I'd get to KSS a good hour before departure, just to be sure.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Jul 12, 2012)

Eric S said:


> OK. So OR/WA decided that, rather than Amtrak. I'm still curious why OR/WA wanted to do that, and given the generally negative reactions voiced here about the seat-assignment check-in, I'm curious if OR/WA/Amtrak receive similar negative feedback. (Of course, it's possible that the only opinions voiced here are negative, but that most are positive or at least indifferent.)


I'm pretty sure that most opinions of the actual passengers would be very negative. The whole process stinks. I always travel by business class just to avoid the long, snaking line through the great hall. On top of that, sometimes one is assigned a seat with a lousy view (staring at the partition between windows). It can usually be changed is you act fast enough, but the whole coach seat assignement procedure is really a turn off. As stated, in business class, you still have to get a seat assigned, but BC is handled at the ticket counter with a much shorter waiting time, if any.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 12, 2012)

Big Green Chauvanist said:


> I'm pretty sure that most opinions of the actual passengers would be very negative. The whole process stinks. I always travel by business class just to avoid the long, snaking line through the great hall. On top of that, sometimes one is assigned a seat with a lousy view (staring at the partition between windows). It can usually be changed is you act fast enough, but the whole coach seat assignement procedure is really a turn off. As stated, in business class, you still have to get a seat assigned, but BC is handled at the ticket counter with a much shorter waiting time, if any.


But someone's got to sit in those "lousy view" seats, especially with so many trains approaching sold-out status these days. So to assure yourself a "good view" seat under an open

seating scenario, you'd have to line up well in advance anyhow so as to be on the train as early as possible. Whereas with the current system you can actually wait until the very end

and still have a 50-50 shot at a "good view" seat since the conductors don't hand out seat assignments based on the quality of the view.


----------



## amamba (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone know if it is possible to store luggage at King Street station right now? Bueller? Bueller? TIA.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 13, 2012)

They need to leave the Anubis statue out front-he makes the place look like it means business.


----------



## Ana (Jul 13, 2012)

amamba said:


> 1342155270[/url]' post='379827']Anyone know if it is possible to store luggage at King Street station right now? Bueller? Bueller? TIA.


I was a sleeper passenger on a late departing 8 last weekend and they looked after my carry on bags for me so I could wander around unencumbered. That part of the station was finished ( though still sort of cut off from the rest). I'm not sure if they were looking after coach bags though.


----------



## Mackensen (Jul 13, 2012)

fairviewroad said:


> The chief complaint seems to be that the line for coach seat assignments is typically very long. People start lining up sometimes an hour before departure, and in busy travel periods the line can wind all over the station...people see a line and instinctively get into it so they don't lose out. But the conductors typically don't start handing out seat assignments until 15 minutes before train time, so there's really no point in getting in line early.


This is what happens at Union Station in Chicago as well, and it drives me nuts. There aren't even seat assignments in Chicago, so it's totally pointless. Crowd control in Chicago is also non-existent.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 13, 2012)

Ana said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > 1342155270[/url]' post='379827']Anyone know if it is possible to store luggage at King Street station right now? Bueller? Bueller? TIA.
> ...


Make sure the Agent you leave your bags with understands you want to reclaim them before you board and not have them go to the Baggage. They took my 2 carry-ons last Summer saying they would be delivered to my room but they ended up on the cart going to the Baggage Car. Luckily I caught eye of that before it was too late.


----------



## amamba (Jul 13, 2012)

Well we are in a bedroom so anything about coach pax does not apply to us. We dont have a hotel as we are staying with family that don't live downtown, so we wanted to head downtown early in the day, drop the bags at the station and then do some sight seeing.


----------



## Nathanael (Jul 16, 2012)

OK, this "seat assignment" thing is really bizarre.

This is the 21st century. You can assign seats at the time of ticketing (like most airlines) or you can make it first-come first-served (like most trains), but who thought it was a good idea to assign seats *at time of boarding*? The whole airline-style check-in procedure is inappropriate for trains in any case; if ODOT and WSDOT want seat assignments, Amtrak should figure out how to assign seats in the reservations system, and people should just board!

Seattle in particular is laid out so that it's rather easy to get to the platform without going through the station, so the airline-style check-in procedure is completely counterproductive to good pedestrian flow.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Jul 16, 2012)

Nathanael said:


> OK, this "seat assignment" thing is really bizarre.
> 
> This is the 21st century. You can assign seats at the time of ticketing (like most airlines) or you can make it first-come first-served (like most trains), but who thought it was a good idea to assign seats *at time of boarding*? The whole airline-style check-in procedure is inappropriate for trains in any case; if ODOT and WSDOT want seat assignments, Amtrak should figure out how to assign seats in the reservations system, and people should just board!
> 
> *Seattle in particular is laid out so that it's rather easy to get to the platform without going through the station, so the airline-style check-in procedure is completely counterproductive to good pedestrian flow.*


I'm not sure what you mean by this. There is no way to get to an Amtrak train without going through the station. Short of walking (trespassing) along the tracks from some distance from the station. Even if seats could be pre-assigned or first-come-first-served, which is what I want, you'd still have to show a ticket at the door leading from the station to the platform. Sounder commuter trains are accessible via stairs from the street above but cannot be reached from the station. Boarding and for Sounder and Amtrak trains are totally separated and don't use the same tracks.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 16, 2012)

There is an area just south of the station that has, in the past, been easy to walk through for direct access from the parking lot to the tracks. However, that access has been fenced off and the gate is almost always locked. I've seen it open occasionally, but it's evident that station personnel don't want passengers going that way -- there's a sign to that effect.

I agree, though, that assigning seats while ticketing would be a good idea. But there's a post here someplace that talks about a trial of assigned seats somewhere that failed miserably, so I suspect that Amtrak is reluctant to spend the bucks on a system that they're afraid will fail. And they're getting some extra income from those of us who choose to go business class in order to take advantage of being able to get seat assignments at the ticket counter, thus avoiding the long lines. I started going BC when I had some leg problems that made standing in line uncomfortable. The upgrade to BC doesn't cost much, and the perks (like the discount coupon for the bistro car) are nice. My only complaint about BC is that it's too popular -- I would almost prefer to see the BC surcharge go up (...sheesh, what am I saying!)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 16, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> -- I would almost prefer to see the BC surcharge go up (...sheesh, what am I saying!)


Charlie:Remember the old saying "Be careful what you ask for, you might get it?" :help:

Maybe once the idiots running Wisconsin sell off the Talgos to the Cascades Route, there will be more seats available in BC easing the crowding! I know during the Gathering trip from SEA-PDX in OCT some of us were able to ride in BC while others Lollygagged and were with the Unwashed Class in Coach!  I find the BC seats much more comfortable and like the Bistro Car too! Good model for the other Corridor Trains IMO!!!


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 16, 2012)

Seattle Transit Blog points out that Seattle DOT has posted a new set of pictures on Flickr showing the interior teardown of King Street Station. It's a bit unnerving to see one's home station empty and down to bare walls, but it will be fun to watch how the restoration proceeds from here. In its current state, we can really see what an impressive building it really is, and can imagine how nice it might be when work is completed.


----------



## RRUserious (Jul 17, 2012)

When I go spend a day in Seattle, I hope I can remember to go see this in person. Truth is I had plenty of time today when passing through and completely forgot about this remodeling.


----------



## alanh (Jul 17, 2012)

You won't be able to see much right now, other than the temporary waiting area.

I see the "Electric Stairs to Jackson St" are gone. Just as well, since they haven't worked in years. I did like the neon sign (plus the odd "electric stairs" name), though. From what I read, the access will be by regular non-electric stairs or an elevator.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Jul 18, 2012)

alanh said:


> I see the "Electric Stairs to Jackson St" are gone. Just as well, since they haven't worked in years. I did like the neon sign (plus the odd "electric stairs" name), though. From what I read, the access will be by regular non-electric stairs or an elevator.


Great find. I wonder where the sign is now? There was a narrow staircase used up until a couple of years ago when that whole access area to Jackson Street was closed off. I think it was parallel to the escalator which was indeed boarded up years ago. Perhaps the grand staircase will replace both, and there will be an elevator somewhere also.


----------



## Ana (Jul 18, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> 1342196497[/url]' post='379890']
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point. In my case, they made it very clear to me that I must collect them again or they'd be left behind. They weren't being checked and they weren't going to be delivered to me.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 19, 2012)

This is the "official" email that Amtrak is sending out to Seattle passengers about the renovation. They also called with a very similar version -- probably the longest automated call I've ever gotten.



> Dear Amtrak Passenger,
> 
> Our records indicate that you are scheduled to depart on Amtrak Train number XXXX from Seattle-WASHINGTON at XXXX
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Jul 19, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> This is the "official" email that Amtrak is sending out to Seattle passengers about the renovation. They also called with a very similar version -- probably the longest automated call I've ever gotten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's putting it mildly. Downtown Seattle is being torn asunder by some major construction projects. In the end they will make things much easier and more pleasant, but in the meanwhile, watch out!


----------



## NW cannonball (Jul 20, 2012)

Big Green Chauvanist said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > This is the "official" email that Amtrak is sending out to Seattle passengers about the renovation. They also called with a very similar version -- probably the longest automated call I've ever gotten.
> ...


Kinda like the (in)famous Boston "BigDig" -- naah it won't be that bad -

I heart Seattle.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 20, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> They also called with a very similar version -- probably the longest automated call I've ever gotten.


Ha! Yeah, I thought the same thing when I got that call about 3 weeks ago...of course, I was connecting from the EB to the Cascades, so

virtually the entire call was irrelevant.


----------



## RRUserious (Jul 28, 2012)

On a visit to Seattle during a stay at Bellingham, I walked down to Jackson and took a walk around.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Aug 8, 2012)

Latest photos from Seattle Department of Transportation (SDOT).

http://www.seattle.gov/transportation/ks_photos.htm


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the most recent video of the seismic upgrade. The old station is being eviscerated, really taking a beating. All for the [eventual] better. I like where the soil is being uncovered, first time it's seen the light of day in over a century.

 

http://www.seattle.gov/transportation/kingstreet.htm


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 28, 2012)

*1. Current Situation:* The station looks and sounds like it's quite a mess right now. On the other hand the work does seem to be progressing nicely over time and it's great to know that this train station will remain in service for passenger rail customers. That may seem like a minor comfort until you consider how Sunset Station became a completely unrelated private wedding and corporate meeting rental here in San Antonio.

*2.  First Class Lounge: * If it were me I'd make sure there were enough "first class" passengers to make a separate lounge just for them worth the permanent loss of space. Otherwise, it might be better to try making some of this money back with concessions and retailers that everyone would have access to. A coffee shop sounds like a natural idea, if not already over-served nearby. My memory of the Seattle station was that there were no restaurants or coffee shops directly across from it, but that there were shops and restaurants a block or two away. Still seems like it would be nice to have immediate access to a coffee shop or a bar or something that didn't require leaving the station itself. In fact I would find it quite enjoyable if done well.

*3. Assigned Seating: * I'm actually a proponent of assigned seating for some routes, but the way they do it on the Cascades makes no sense to me. It's all about hurry up and wait. And then hurry up and run so you can find the seat that was specifically assigned just for you at random. Why? I guess it doesn't matter how absurd and counterproductive this is so long as Amtrak is following someone else's orders.

*4. Connections: * Is it in the works or would it be possible to improve the connections with other forms of transportation? I didn't run into much trouble finding the bus that took me to my hotel but I did have to ask some folks for help and after the whole Sacramento brouhaha it's clear that every single step and every single turn counts for some folks.

*5. Best Case Scenario: * For me the best station I've ever seen in North America is Washington Union Station on the other side of the country. You could aspire to those facilities just about everywhere and I'd be thrilled. Now, as a matter of practicality it would not work everywhere work of course, and some things could still be improved, but the options and services that are available there match up well with my sensibilities and I would be thrilled if more stations could follow Washington's lead, so to speak.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 28, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> *2. First Class Lounge: * If it were me I'd make sure there were enough "first class" passengers to make a separate lounge just for them worth the permanent loss of space.


There should be more than enough people for an FC lounge. In addition to regular riders who achieve Select Plus from regular running on the Cascades, you've got the Coast Starlight and the EB of course. But unlike the lounge in Portland, the Seattle EB has two sleepers, plus a few rooms in the dorm. That's many more bodies than what Portland would see for the EB.



Texas Sunset said:


> *3. Assigned Seating: * I'm actually a proponent of assigned seating for some routes, but the way they do it on the Cascades makes no sense to me. It's all about hurry up and wait. And then hurry up and run so you can find the seat that was specifically assigned just for you at random. Why? I guess it doesn't matter how absurd and counterproductive this is so long as Amtrak is following someone else's orders.


I agree that it really doesn't make sense for people to run to the train, when their seat is already assigned. I suspect that at least for some however, it's a matter of getting to the floor based luggage rack before it fills up and they have to put things into the overhead. Beyond that, short of that oddly American urge to always be first even when it doesn't matter, I can't explain why some line up to wait so that they can run to get a seat that no one else can take.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Sep 8, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > *2. First Class Lounge: * If it were me I'd make sure there were enough "first class" passengers to make a separate lounge just for them worth the permanent loss of space.
> ...


There was talk of adding a FC lounge. Perhaps Cascade Business Class passengers could avail themselves of it, also. I'll check but I don't think there are plans to add a FCL during this renovation. There have also been ideas concerning an eventual restaurant on the mezzanine level and rented office space on the floors above.

 

I agree the coach class boarding procedures at KSS are not conducive to a pleasant rail experience. I think Alan has said that the state [department of transportation] requires it that way. That's why I always go Business Class--more comfortable anyway, and avoids the long lines for coach seat assignments.

 

Here are some updated photos:

 

http://www.seattle.gov/transportation/kingstreet.htm


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Oct 7, 2012)

Latest update (October 3) has an interesting slide show on the plaster restoration work.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Oct 18, 2012)

Three recently added slide shows:

http://www.seattle.gov/transportation/kingstreet.htm


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 18, 2012)

Big Green Chauvanist said:


> Three recently added slide shows:
> 
> http://www.seattle.gov/transportation/kingstreet.htm


:hi: Thanks for the Update! This Project looks like it's a Real Improvement Project and not just a Quickie Veneer Job! Look forward to seeing the Finished Station in all it's Original Splendor in a Few Years???(It's a Government Project! :lol: )


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Oct 18, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Big Green Chauvanist said:
> 
> 
> > Three recently added slide shows:
> ...


How about next April!! I know the renovation had some early fits and starts, but this IS the real deal. The innards of the station are being strengthened, if not practically being rebuilt. Of couse what I'm most excited about (besides the fact that the station should withstand even a strong earthquake) is all the plaster, terra cotta and marble work which will be restored, as indicated in some of the slide shows. Incidentally, the old Union Station, which served the Milwaukee Road and Union Pacific and located across the street from KSS, was beautifully restored some years ago. Although it is no longer a railroad terminal, the tracks having been torn up decades ago, the station does serve as the headquarters of Sound Transit (local commuter rail which uses KSS) and is open to the public during business hours. The Great Hall is magnificent and well worth a visit before or after using KSS. Totally different style than KSS.


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 28, 2012)

More King Street renovation pics on Facebook, dated 10/28.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Nov 7, 2012)

Three new interesting videos detailing the plaster renovation work, courtesy of SeaTrans.

http://www.seattle.g.../kingstreet.htm


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Nov 28, 2012)

Latest slide show from SeaTrans http://www.seattle.g...upper floor.pdf


----------



## mfastx (Nov 28, 2012)

When is the ETA for completing this thing?


----------



## MeisterEric (Nov 28, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > *2. First Class Lounge: *If it were me I'd make sure there were enough "first class" passengers to make a separate lounge just for them worth the permanent loss of space.
> ...



The Lounge in Portland, if memory serves, is for "Sleeper car passengers" only....

Would be nice if they allowed the Cascade 'Business' class folks.....


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Nov 28, 2012)

mfastx said:


> When is the ETA for completing this thing?


Next spring. Can't wait!


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 28, 2012)

MeisterEric said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Sunset said:
> ...


Holding a Cascades Business Class ticket does not qualify you to enter the Portland lounge, but Alan is correct

that people with Select Plus status are eligible to use the lounge regardless of their level of travel (coach, BC or

sleeper). Of course, the lounge at PDX is open 9:30 - 5:00, so it's only open during 2 of the 6 Cascades

departures each day. somewhat limiting its value to Select+ passengers anyhow.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Dec 14, 2012)

Most recent slide show is here:

http://www.seattle.g...stalled1212.pdf


----------



## JayPea (Dec 14, 2012)

Looking good! I'm very much looking forward to seeing King Street Station next time I'm in Seattle, next June.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 3, 2013)

A small update to the construction layout at King Street Station. When I arrived on the CS Tuesday night, detraining passengers were able to enter the station through a door just south of the ticketing area. This provides direct access to the baggage carousel, and to buses and taxis at the west entrance.

The layout doesn't look like it will be permanent, as the floor is covered in particle board, but it was a nice shortcut, and may reduce pedestrian congestion. Previously, one had to enter through the same temporary waiting room used by departing passengers. Sorry, I didn't get a picture, but will try and get one the next time I'm there.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 6, 2013)

Update on King Street Station renovation at All Aboard Washington meeting next weekend.



> King St. Station update featured at All Aboard Washington’s Jan. 12 meeting
> 
> The Saturday January 12 All Aboard Washington meeting will be held at Basil’s Kitchen, inside the Embassy Suites Hotel, at 15920 West Valley Highway, Tukwila, a short walk from the Tukwila Amtrak and Sounder Station.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Jan 10, 2013)

Two new videos and a new slide show, courtesy of Seattle Department of Transportation. Progress coming along nicely indeed. I'm still hoping for a spring re-opening.

http://www.seattle.gov/transportation/kingstreet.htm


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 30, 2013)

The renovation of the main waiting room is almost complete. The "loop group" got a sneak preview the other day, and it looks spectacular. We heard that the re-opening is scheduled for April 24 -- a month ahead of schedule.






And a video:


----------



## J-1 3235 (Mar 30, 2013)

Charlie, thanks again for the updates you provide.

Thank you, too, to Big Green Chauvanist for the link.

I cannot wait to get back to SEA and check out the "new" King Street Station. It does look spectacular! 

Mike


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Mar 30, 2013)

That is going to be a beautiful station when finished. I will enjoy seeing it in July when I am there.


----------



## EMDF9A (Mar 30, 2013)

T&R trips are going to be beautiful at BOTH ends of the run this season!


----------



## Bus Nut (Mar 30, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> 'zephyr17' said:
> 
> 
> > VAC, too. The others are train shows up, you get on.
> ...


Hate the confusing queue-up but love the seat assignment. No worries about fighting your way on board, no getting yelled at by a conductor that you're boarding the wrong car, no sweat. Love. it.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 13, 2013)

The main waiting room is almost ready for re-opening. I took some quick pictures this morning. The rumor is that there will be a press event on April 21, and that the main waiting room will be open to the public by the end of the month.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 13, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> The main waiting room is almost ready for re-opening. I took some quick pictures this morning. The rumor is that there will be a press event on April 21, and that the main waiting room will be open to the public by the end of the month.



Good! That will give them a couple of months to get it broken in good by the time I get there at the end of June.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Apr 14, 2013)

I went on a tour of the space the other day, led by the project manager herself. I took some nice photos, but she asked us not to post them until opening day, as the city has its own photographers and videographers whose work appears on that link I usually include. As much as I wanted to post them, I felt I had to honor her request. This past Wednesday, the floor was almost devoid of construction material. Most of the plaster work is finished. Still some touching up on the original mosaic tile floor and some light fixtures have yet to be installed. I specifically asked about an arrivals/departures display board and seating. Nothing would mar this magnificent renovation more than that tacky, felt tripod display stand used heretofore. Also the worn, joined-together naugahyde seats, in place for years up until the renovation began. The project manager said those items were up to Amtrak to deal with, not part of the city's renovation project. We'll see. The former Women's Lounge, off to the side of the main waiting room, is being left undone for now. Hopefully Amtrak will see fit to make it into a first/business class lounge.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 15, 2013)

Via All Aboard Washington on Facebook: (originally posted by SDOT King Street Station)


----------



## Nathanael (Apr 15, 2013)

It's beautiful.

I have to say I have mixed feelings about this project. The result is truly lovely and will last for many decades.

However, they practically reconstructed the station from scratch. It cost an enormous amount. Usually, reuse and restoration of grand old buildings is the efficient, money-saving thing to do in the long run. In this case, it really wasn't; it was an extremely costly project, thanks mostly to the earthquake retrofitting. It's less a restoration than a reconstruction.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks a ton better then when I was there in 2007.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 15, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> It's beautiful.
> I have to say I have mixed feelings about this project. The result is truly lovely and will last for many decades.
> 
> However, they practically reconstructed the station from scratch. It cost an enormous amount. Usually, reuse and restoration of grand old buildings is the efficient, money-saving thing to do in the long run. In this case, it really wasn't; it was an extremely costly project, thanks mostly to the earthquake retrofitting. It's less a restoration than a reconstruction.


Yes, and how's the usefulness of the new station? (I don't know having never been there.) I hope it's very useful as a train station and transportation hub, since that's it main purpose. I love these old train stations, and I'm happy they're being restored, but what I love more is being able to use transportation efficiently. If a new station can be built for less money (or even more money) that also _works better_ for the intended purpose, I think we should think long and hard about whether an old station is truly worth saving.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, from the pictures,it is obvious the train gates along the south wall were restored (left side of the picture), so there is more capacity and flexibility. Those gates were hidden behind the old ticket counter and baggage claim. There were only two gates left before the remodel, IIRC, one on the east wall and one on the south wall. Well, maybe 2 on the east wall. They can use the additional gates (along with the corresponding station stub tracks, which have been rehabbed) with the increasing Cascades service.

Also, the waiting room is bigger, with the shift of the ticket counter and baggage claim out of the waiting room, and opening up the space beyond the columns on the right side of the picture. That area was closed off by a wall before. The waiting room can use the space, it could get pretty crowded in there.

It looks like they are going back to something like the original plan of the building, which is good because they knew how to design efficient rail terminals back then (I seem to recall it was designed by the same firm that designed Grand Central Terminal).

I do hope they don't put those black plastic seats back in.

When GN/NP "modernized" the station back in the 60s, the result was b*tt-ugly mess. I remember going into Union Station across the street and wishing that was the terminal that had survived in rail service instead of King Street, since it hadn't been "modernized" and the restoration (thanks, Mr. Allen) is beautiful. I never expected to see King Street restored to its glory and was resigned to its cramped waiting room, acoustic tile drop ceiling, florescent lights, and generally grimy appearance. It looked good from the outside but looked like an aging 1964 bus station inside.

I do miss the neon "Electric Stairs to Jackson Street" sign though.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 15, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> I do miss the "Electric Stairs to Jackson Street" sign though.


i'm still hoping they might have saved it. for a museum if not the station


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantastic Charlie! Hopefully Amtrak can spend some Money on Furniture and Amenities and Create a First Class Lounge in this Jewel! I hope to see it in October when I take the "Short" way home from CHI to AUS!!!


----------



## ozbuc (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 15, 2013)

Absolutely, stunningly beautiful. I honestly wish I had a justifiable reason for booking a ticket to Seattle in order to be one of the first to use this amazing piece of public treasure.

I can only hope Sacramento gets halfway as magnificent as Seattle in terms of the redevelopment.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Apr 15, 2013)

I look forward to seeing it in July, I hope it still has the "new car smell" when I am there then.


----------



## JJ a friend of Rocky (Apr 16, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> It's beautiful.
> I have to say I have mixed feelings about this project. The result is truly lovely and will last for many decades.
> 
> However, they practically reconstructed the station from scratch. It cost an enormous amount. Usually, reuse and restoration of grand old buildings is the efficient, money-saving thing to do in the long run. In this case, it really wasn't; it was an extremely costly project, thanks mostly to the earthquake retrofitting. It's less a restoration than a reconstruction.


There a number of important reasons why King Street Station was important to restore.

1. It's a registered landmark in the midst of a historic district - therefore it couldn't legitimately be bulldozed.

2. It is one of a very few significant historic public buildings left in Seattle from this era: St. James Cathedral, the Smith Tower, the New Washington Hotel

3. It really is the only place to have a rail station in Seattle without putting it in the far south end. It is located close many other transportation connections.

For these three reasons, the best option was to restore and indeed reconstruct. They could have of course put modern finishes in the building but I suspect the cost differential would not have been that much and they would have soon looked as dated and inappropriate as the 1960's renovation.

I think they did an outstanding and important job in preserving it. Kudos to SDOT who had the lead, the mayors office under Nickels for securing part of the funding, WSDOT for doing much of the early leg work and securing most of the funding and Amtrak and the FRA for their work as well. It will be much more functional and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nahhhh, let's tear it down and build something modern, we want something that is as attractive and functional for passengers as Penn Station [/sarcasm]


----------



## D T Nelson (Apr 16, 2013)

The Seattle DOT King Street Station web page today has this news:

*YOU ARE CORDIALLY INVITED TO ATTEND*
the Grand Reopening of 
King Street Station’s Main Waiting Room
*Wednesday, April 24, 11:00 a.m. to 11:45 a.m.*
Main Waiting Room, King Street Station, South King Street and Third Avenue South

Remarks by Seattle Mayor Mike McGinn and other distinguished guests

Please let us know if you plan to attend by
e-mailing [email protected].


----------



## Nathanael (Apr 16, 2013)

JJ a friend of Rocky said:


> Nathanael said:
> 
> 
> > It's beautiful.
> ...


All right. Justified on its own merits as a historic restoration project, so why not keep using it as the train station. Makes sense.


----------



## Notelvis (Apr 17, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> Nahhhh, let's tear it down and build something modern, we want something that is as attractive and functional for passengers as Penn Station [/sarcasm]


Yeah - let's put it in the basement of a new basketball arena so maybe the NBA will come back to Seattle too.......

BUT SERIOUSLY - the recent photos from King Street Station are stunning. So much nicer than the 7 or 8 trips I've made through King Street Station dating back to 1989.

I am hopeful that we will make a family visit to see old friends in Portland this summer and that I'll have a chance to Talgo up to Seattle to check this out for myself. Heck - an early look at airfare suggests that it is several hundered dollars cheaper for a family of 3 going in and out of Seattle. We might just do that and all Talgo down to Portland and back.


----------



## alanh (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, it's so nice to see this. Here's the "before" picture:


----------



## Notelvis (Apr 18, 2013)

That before picture - Ughhhhhh.......

And it looked worse the first time I ever saw it........ arriving from Denver on the Pioneer after dark on a rainy evening in 1989.


----------



## SP&S (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking at that before picture reminds me that Seattle was famous for Grunge. Having seen the renovated photos I'm anxious to see it in person in late May - what a change.


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 19, 2013)

From All Aboard Washington on Facebook:



> Engineering News Record has named King St Station the best restoration project in the Northwest for 2013. KSS also received an Award of Merit in the Safety category.


Well-deserved, IMHO.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 20, 2014)

Architectural Digest:

SEATTLE'S HISTORIC KING STREET STATION RESTORED


----------



## XHRTSP (Mar 20, 2014)

What stupid arseholes came up with the idea of that hideous drop down ceiling? That just boggles my mind that someone would think that to be a good idea. Anyway, no blaming grunge on that monstrosity, it long proceeded that era.

And grunge is coming back too, and all will be right again with the world, you wait and see!


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 20, 2014)

XHRTSP said:


> What stupid arseholes came up with the idea of that hideous drop down ceiling? That just boggles my mind that someone would think that to be a good idea.


Someone who had to pay the heating bills probably thought of it. Costs a lot more to heat up all that empty space above people's heads.

Not saying that alone justified the decision, but it probably did have some basis in rational thought.


----------

